
AI Weiwei on his new life in Britain: 'People are at least polite.' - Tomte
https://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2020/jan/21/ai-weiwei-on-his-new-life-in-britain-germany-virtual-reality-film
======
Tomte
"Germany is a very precise society. Its people love the comfort of being
oppressed."

What rubbish. It's an insult to the people of
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peaceful_Revolution#Weekly_dem...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peaceful_Revolution#Weekly_demonstrations)

